# Bacon: Pros and Cons...



## artisanbeard (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey guys, I wanted to get your input on baconing (I think I just made that word up).

I have always used a dry cure to make bacon, but I know some are die-hard wet cure/brine baconers (another new word, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ) I wanted to know from y'all what the pros and cons are for each method. Why do you prefer one over the other? I put a poll on here, just to see what y'all like better...and for fun.

Thanks in advance for your input!

-Kyle (ArtisanBeard)


----------



## xutfuzzy (Jul 22, 2012)

Bacon will be a new project for me as well (very soon, I hope), so I am interested in this poll as well!


----------



## brican (Jul 23, 2012)

Dry cured hands down.

Flavour profile is great but over the top if it is cold smoked. Shelf life out strips brined cured which has a short shelf life. Not full of water hence the less shrinkage when cooking. Simple to make Sorter cooking time and that’s just a start


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 23, 2012)

Both are good. Wet cure is super simple. Dry cure allows for more flavor variation...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Jul 23, 2012)

Kyle, morning....  I prefer to mix up cure #1 with salt and seasonings of choice.... thoroughly rub into the meat and store in the refer for the proper length of time, depending on the thickness of the hunk of meat......  Some moisture will be released from the meat due to the salt...  Better texture and flavor, in my opinion, using this method......  Dave


----------



## artisanbeard (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks guys. Like I said, I have always done a dry rub cure (like Dave had referred to), but I've seen more and more people doing a wet brine and was wondering why. I guess it is just easier...but if you are going to take the time to make your own bacon, why not do it the way that gives best flavor, texture, etc.?


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 23, 2012)

I've always used a dry cure for bacon and like the simplicity of it as well as changing flavor profiles. I've got my first in wet brine cure now and all I can say is it takes up a lot of room in my fridge! It'll be done in 6-8 days.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 23, 2012)

Wet..

You can vary the flavor quite easily by adding whatever you want to the brine.

You can also add after the brine while it sits in the fridge getting a pellicle for the smoker.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124885/bacon-made-the-easy-way


----------



## doctord1955 (Jul 23, 2012)

I have used both over the years.  But mainly now use brine method!  U can add anyflavor you like with brine.  Your imagination is about the limit on adding flavors!


----------



## artisanbeard (Jul 23, 2012)

Those are some good reasons for wet brine! Could you not add flavors to a dry cure also, or is it limited?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 23, 2012)

Dry all the way!



~Martin


----------



## brican (Jul 25, 2012)

ArtisanBeard said:


> Could you not add flavors to a dry cure also, or is it limited?


No it is not limited (adding flavours to dry cures) out of twelve different types that I produce (commercially, I’m a small producer) each week only two are wet (immersion) cured the rest are dry cured all with very distinct flavour profiles.

It has to be remembered that there will always be people who like their bacon be it wet cured or dry cured both are equally good if they are done right


----------

